# Trivia 10/5



## luckytrim (Oct 5, 2018)

trivia 10/5
DID YOU KNOW...
The chelicerae (mouthparts) of the camel spider are of such  magnitude that,
for their size, they have the largest mouths in the animal  kingdom.

1. Who remembers "Captain Midnight" ?  But, do you remember  the show's only
sponsor ?
2. All of the following films were released in the same year:  E.T., Blade Runner, and Tootsie .  What year was it ?
3. The Beatles were appointed MBEs (Member of the British  Empire) in October 
1969. Which of the Fab Four returned his later that  year?
4. In what year did the "White Castle" Burger joint open for  business ?
  a. - 1921
  b. - 1931
  c. - 1941
  d. - 1951
5. Wild horses are a symbol of freedom in America and roam in  protected 
bands throughout the west. Which of the Fifty has the most  wild horses?
  a. - Wyoming
  b. - Nevada
  c. - Oklahoma
  d. - Arizona
6. Who wrote 'One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest' ?
7. How old is Juliet in the beginning of Shakespeare's 'Romeo  and Juliet' ?
8. Name the anarchists who were convicted in 1920 of double  murder in Braintree, 
Massachusetts...
(Surnames will suffice...)

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
According to Genealogy experts, about 2% of British citizens  are descendants
of William Shakespeare .
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

1. Ovaltine Chocolate Drink
2. 1982
3. John Lennon
4. - a
5. - b
6. Ken Kesey
7. Thirteen
8.  Sacco and Vanzetti

CRAP !!
Shakespeare's son, Hamnet, died in 1596. His daughter Susanna  died in 1649.
His younger daughter Judith had three children, but all died  before their
mother and without children. His granddaughter Elizabeth,  daughter of
Susanna, died childless in 1670, ending the William  Shakespeare line.


----------

